# I am sick with ???



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I've been sick 6 days, I'm not feeling any better, it's terrible, sore throat, chills, sweats, you feel so dehyraded (sp)and soooo tired.
I had my flu shot two weeks ago, 4x shot, so I'm thinking it can't be the flu
I called my doctor she told me this is going around many in my area sick I have a appointment with her on the 4th, hopefully I will be well by then
We had planned on leaving here on the 7th, but if I feel like I do now it will be postponed.
Please take care of yourselves, it's not fun being in bed or laying around all day. I manage to fix the girls foods and feed Miss Bow, that takes it out of me.
I try and check in once or twice a day. I miss you


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am so sorry you are not feeling well. My husband got the flu shot and the same thing happened. He's fine now.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Paula.. so sorry you feel so ill! Keeping hydrated is very important! Do you have a fever? Keep an eye on that and if your temp is elevated call your Dr... don't wait till the 4th even though not that far away. 

Do you have Gatorade? Also honey is very helpful with sore throat ... I usually put it into hot tea with lemon. ... but often if a nagging cough, just take it 'straight'. I believe it is soothing and also an immune booster.

Also I'm a strong advocate for chicken soup.. if nothing else it gives you fluids, gives you nourishment.. usuallu goes down easily when you don't feel like 'eating. 

If you don't have overall body aches I doubt it is the flu. However, if you do... it could be the flu in spite of the shot. First the shot isn't 100% anti-flu and also I think it can take two weeks for it to 'kick-in' so if you had been exposed just before / or at time of the shot... you could still get the flu . Not sure on that though given the two week interval.

Do take care of yourself, sweet lady! Prayers are going out that you feel better real soon!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hugs to you, Paula! I hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Feel better soon!

It's going around... my dad had something, my nephews and sister are sick....

Lots of soup, ginger tea with honey, and rest!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I've been sick 6 days, I'm not feeling any better, it's terrible, sore throat, chills, sweats, you feel so dehyraded (sp)and soooo tired.
> I had my flu shot two weeks ago, 4x shot, so I'm thinking it can't be the flu
> I called my doctor she told me this is going around many in my area sick I have a appointment with her on the 4th, hopefully I will be well by then
> We had planned on leaving here on the 7th, but if I feel like I do now it will be postponed.
> ...


Sorry Paula but you got the flu because of the flu shot. That's why I am never going to get a flu shot. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

mdbflorida said:


> I am so sorry you are not feeling well. My husband got the flu shot and the same thing happened. He's fine now.


\

Here we go. Another flu after the flu shot !!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Paula, I am so sorry you are so sick. But you know it will pass. You just need a good long rest and a reminder that you are number one. Take care of yourself and rest. Watch movies. Relax. Feel our hugs...and get well when the time is right. Sometimes the flu is kind of like a forced vacation.:wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I was sick for a week after the flu shot, two years ago when my boss coerced me into getting it. "They" say you can't get sick from it, but it's interesting how so many people I know did get sick after it. Anyway, I'll never get one again! 

Paula, I hope you feel better soon.

Hugs,


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I've been sick 6 days, I'm not feeling any better, it's terrible, sore throat, chills, sweats, you feel so dehyraded (sp)and soooo tired.
> I had my flu shot two weeks ago, 4x shot, so I'm thinking it can't be the flu
> I called my doctor she told me this is going around many in my area sick I have a appointment with her on the 4th, hopefully I will be well by then
> We had planned on leaving here on the 7th, but if I feel like I do now it will be postponed.
> ...


Paula, If you do not feel better by tomorrow morning ... I would call your doctor and tell them you need to be seen now. They should be able to work you in. You could be walking around with pneumonia.

It does not have to be because of the flu shot. There are so many viruses going around, too. 

Please phone your doctor in the morning. 


Sendng you, healing hugs, love, and prayers.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Paula, hoping you feel better soon!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Paula, so sorry you are feeling so bad. My director at work had the same thing and was out over a week (she did not have a flu shot). She is still coughing and weak two weeks later. Praying for a speedy recovery for you.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so sorry you have been sick for so long. That really sucks. I wonder if the flu shot is the wrong match for this particular virus. It does not cause you to get the flu, that is just a myth. Here in Ontario the flu shot isn't available until the end of October but we always get ours. We have to take every precaution we can to prevent spreading the disease to our 3 year old granddaugher who has cystic fibrosis.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:Flowers 2: So sorry to hear you are not feeling well  . They say there are lots of bugs going on right now unfortunately. Hope you feel better very, very soon!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

MalteseJane said:


> Sorry Paula but you got the flu because of the flu shot. That's why I am never going to get a flu shot. Hope you feel better soon.


I got one flu shot, and yes, I was sick right after it! I never remember having the flu, ever, until I got a flu shot! No more for me!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

MalteseJane said:


> Sorry Paula but you got the flu because of the flu shot. That's why I am never going to get a flu shot. Hope you feel better soon.


I got one flu shot, and yes, I was sick right after it! I never remember having the flu, ever, until I got a flu shot! No more for me!
Hope you're feeling better today!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Paula, if it isn't the flu, it is something close to it...bless your heart!Heavenly Father, You are the God of all hope..nothing is impossible or too difficult for you..I ask that you would put your hands on dear Paula...bring her healing, strength, and encouragement...in Jesus' Name, amen...feel better soon, dear one..:grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am one who does get the flu shot.... I work with the public and I started years ago to mainly hope prevent bring the "bug" to my hubby who with his COPD can't afford to get it if possible. I've never had a side affect except for a sore arm.
I do make sure I'm feeling really well though when I do get it. 
One year I did indeed miss it... just didn't get around to it and by the time we were well into the season decided to heck with it.... YUP got the flu and got it bad! 
I do believe IF one is going to get it....it's important to get it early!! It takes a couple of weeks for it to be 'protective' and if the flu is 'around' and you get exposed just prior during the 'incubation-period' .. you can still get it shot or no shot.

Also the vaccine is basically developed with an "educated-guess" approach as to what strains will be a threat.... I think sometimes they miss the mark.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> I was sick for a week after the flu shot, two years ago when my boss coerced me into getting it. "They" say you can't get sick from it, but it's interesting how so many people I know did get sick after it. Anyway, I'll never get one again!
> 
> Paula, I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Hugs,


 
:blink: its so true! I was actually more sick than I was before the flu shot! Makes you think.........


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Paula......................... if you can handle garlic...........eat some and if you are taking honey .......use Raw honey! If you have a juicer............... make a potent ginger juice and then use it in your teas or sweeten it a bit and use straight!! Hope you get better..............there is a flu spreading around ............... its even here in Canada............ its like a boogey man ..............


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Paula, I am so sorry you are not feeling well. Prayers that you feel beter soon.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

TLR said:


> Paula, so sorry you are feeling so bad. My director at work had the same thing and was out over a week (she did not have a flu shot). She is still coughing and weak two weeks later. Praying for a speedy recovery for you.


And, that's why I think we have to be careful not to assume it was the flu shot that made Paula so sick.

My personal thoughts are that people are sick with flu like symptoms ALL YEAR round now. I think the climate changes aren't helping. And, there are always food recalls on all kinds of produce. All kinds of negative stuff going on in our environment that can make us sick ... in the sea and on land.

Paula, please try and see your doctor today if you are not feeling better this morning. Love you, dear friend.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

This is taken from the CDC web-site (for 2013-14)

Traditional flu vaccines made to protect against three different flu viruses (called “trivalent” vaccines) are available. In addition, this season flu vaccines made to protect against four different flu viruses (called “quadrivalent” vaccines) also are available.
The trivalent flu vaccine protects against two influenza A viruses and an influenza B virus.
It takes about 2 wks. for the vaccine to be effective. Certain people should NOT take the vaccine esp. those who have had Gillian-B syndrome.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm sorry you're so sick, I sure hope it gets better soon!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry you aren't feeling well  I hope you recover quickly. Stay hydrated and rest as much as you can! there are a ton of seasonal viruses right now. feel better soon!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

MalteseJane said:


> Sorry Paula but you got the flu because of the flu shot. That's why I am never going to get a flu shot. Hope you feel better soon.





MalteseJane said:


> \
> 
> Here we go. Another flu after the flu shot !!!


I have to completely disagree with these statements. They are simply inaccurate. Flu shot is an inactivated killed virus. The *nasal* flu vaccine is a weakened live virus. You may be confusing the two. If anyone wants more information about the flu shot, nasal flu vaccine, and the side effects- here is a link.

CDC - Seasonal Influenza (Flu) - Q & A: Misconceptions about Flu and Flu Vaccines

I usually try to keep my medical background to myself as much as I can, but I do feel the need to speak up when it comes to providing accurate information. I've seen many babies/kids nearly die or actually die due to the flu. Is the vaccine perfect? No. But, I do recommend it for those who are at risk (the young and the older, healthcare workers, etc...)


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula, 

I am so sorry you aren't feeling well. 

They only give flu shots, not nasal spray to those over 50, so with shots there is no live virus. A common misconception is the shot is !00% effective in preventing the flu. It helps to prevent and lessens its severity, but you can get the flu despite NOT because of the shot. Also don't forget the flu is just one of many respiratory diseases that are flying around this time of year. In addition there are adjuvants in the vaccine; these are agents that increase immune responses. There has been some controversy about them, but that is another story. None of the helps make you feel better. Get lot's of rest and lots of mint tea. Take care.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am feeling better tonight, I slept most of the day, I really don't think it had anything to do with the flu shot, my doctor said this was going around but didn't call it the flu. I will see her on the 4th hopefully I WILL be back to myself.
All of your posts have been like get well cards to me.:heart: special hugs,:heart: I have felt your prayers:smootch:
I am a week behind in preparing for AZ, :w00t: I just don't know how I will be able to make the 7th, dh wants to leave then, he tells me he understands if we can't make it on the 7th, he has been very helpful while I have been so ill, I couldn't have taken care of the girls by myself, WAY TO SICK
Love you all:grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Paula,
> 
> I am so sorry you aren't feeling well.
> 
> They only give flu shots, not nasal spray to those over 50, so with shots there is no live virus. A common misconception is the shot is !00% effective in preventing the flu. It helps to prevent and lessens its severity, but you can get the flu despite NOT because of the shot. Also don't forget the flu is just one of many respiratory diseases that are flying around this time of year. In addition there are adjuvants in the vaccine; these are agents that increase immune responses. There has been some controversy about them, but that is another story. None of the helps make you feel better. Get lot's of rest and lots of mint tea. Take care.


:goodpost:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I am feeling better tonight, I slept most of the day, I really don't think it had anything to do with the flu shot, my doctor said this was going around but didn't call it the flu. I will see her on the 4th hopefully I WILL be back to myself.
> All of your posts have been like get well cards to me.:heart: special hugs,:heart: I have felt your prayers:smootch:
> I am a week behind in preparing for AZ, :w00t: I just don't know how I will be able to make the 7th, dh wants to leave then, he tells me he understands if we can't make it on the 7th, he has been very helpful while I have been so ill, I couldn't have taken care of the girls by myself, WAY TO SICK
> Love you all:grouphug:


Paula, 

It's good to hear you're feeling better. 

Please make sure you are really feeling up to par before making that long trip. You guys are retired ... so, no need to rush, right?

Thank you for updating us. Love you, Paula.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Sure hope you feel better!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Glad you are feeling better. You have 7 days left to make it. And if you are not ready, you are not ready. No big deal.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I'm so glad you're starting to feel better. Don't push yourself too much. AZ will still be there even if you leave a week late I hate when you leave since we don't hear much from you when you're there. :huh:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am glad you are feeling better, Paula :grouphug:

In 21 September, I got a flu -- a bad one right after my birthday & continued for over a week. No fun especially because it took my body long to recover from it. I am not 100% like before the 21st of sep , but almost done with it (I think and hope).. 

Last night I got a flu shot because I am off to visit a place where the the Rules over here call for two vaccines to be taken before visiting (one of them being the flu shot). I couldn't wait longer for my body to fully recover from last week to take the shot since I am leaving on Sunday. Hoping that all is going cool going forward for u n I ; )


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Glad you are feeling better 

Yep... AZ will still be here.... and it will be much cooler in a few weeks! So worth the wait


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I went to my new daughter inlaws hair salon today, I was there 2 hours by the time I got home I was so tired, I took a 3 hour nap:w00t: I am feeling better but far from being well. The sinus issues drive me crazy, I can see how this could drag on for a time. Kat I hope you get back to feeling good, have a safe trip.
I sure hope all of you keep well.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Paula... glad you are feeling better...BUT it is important that you rest! It's important in the 'healing process' or it could take you much longer to recoup!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Paula.. so sorry you feel so ill! Keeping hydrated is very important! Do you have a fever? Keep an eye on that and if your temp is elevated call your Dr... don't wait till the 4th even though not that far away.
> 
> Do you have Gatorade? Also honey is very helpful with sore throat ... I usually put it into hot tea with lemon. ... but often if a nagging cough, just take it 'straight'. I believe it is soothing and also an immune booster.
> 
> ...


I agree! It does take a couple of weeks to build up antibodies after getting the shot against the flu. If you're exposed to it prior to then, you can catch the flu. The shot doesn't protect against all strains of the flu either. But it doesn't actually cause the flu either. However, it can cause some lesser flulike symptoms occasionally. There are other viruses that can also mimic the flu. Rest and lots of warm liquids are the best therapy...and chicken soup. I'm so sorry you're so sick and hope you're better before time to leave. Being a nurse in a hospital, I've always gotten my flu shot free while at work. It was always so quick and convenient. But I've been out of work with my knee since March and have got to get my flu shot this year elsewhere. I may run to CVS or Walgreen's today so I don't have to sit around at the doctor's office around sick people and catch whatever they have. They said on the news last night there have already been five reported cases of the flu here. That doesn't count the ones who haven't been to the doctor and are self treating at home, of course. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I agree with Marie. Call the dr and get in now. Tell them every detail of how bad you feel. I hope you get better quickly. You are too sweet to feel down. I'm drinking chicken soup now for a cold/sore throat. If you have a can of chicken broth, microwave it in a cup and drink it. Saying a prayer for you now.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Beautiful prayer April.....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

April I cherish the beautiful prayer, thank you
I am still fighting this sickness:blink: I had a doc appointment on Friday, my doc had the same sickness as me:huh: she said it is a virus, I have been feeling poorly for 12 days now:w00t: this morning my hubby woke sick, we are just laying around today, we were suppose to leave for AZ on Monday, that's not going to happen. Make sure you stay well ok


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Paula,

Yes, this cold/virus is a doozy. Lasts 2-3 weeks.

Hope you and DH feel better soon.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet Paula, keeping you in my prayers. Oh and hubby too. Huge hugs, Christine


----------

